# my golden retriever wont go outside



## iheartmygoldens (May 12, 2013)

hi i own a 3 year old golden retriever. She has always been a very anxious doggie. But im a bit worried for her as she hardly ever wants to go outside, she only goes out to do her business and then as soon as she's done she scratches the door down to get back inside. We have tried many things like new toys to play with out their, food treats, and we got told to buy another dog for company and hasn't worked either. We then found a Dog trainer that deals with anxious dogs but she ended up giving up on us because she was just to difficult for her. We dont mind that she is a house dog but we would like her to be outside more like when we aren't home or even outside most of the day then come inside at night. But she would never allow that to happen. Its very frustrating as i dont know if its good for her to be inside? does anyone else have indoor goldens? and also she loves my daughter very much she will never leave her sight and She has to sleep in her room only. we have tried to block her room but no she wreaked our wall just to get into her room, we are lost what to do any help would be great thank you heaps


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Dogs need, and love to be with their human family. Most dogs don't enjoy being alone, even with another dog,it is not the same as their human companions. There is nothing 'wrong' with her being inside, if you want her to spend time outside, go out with her, she will love your for it! but she won't love being left outside alone for any length of time -ever. 

I have a very nervous and 'clingy' dog as well, she spooks at just about anything new or different. What I have done to help her, is to set up jumps, and obstacles, even a tunnel, that are easy for her to 'conquer', big party and rewards when she does, worked with her rehearsing basic skills, lots of praise and reward, helping her get past her fears of 'odd' things with rewards. Focusing on keeping everything positive helped her alot, she still has her 'moments', but her confidence level is improving.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My dogs won't go outside without me either. <- I like it that way.

Dogs should not be lawn ornaments. They belong inside with the family - especially goldens. Your dog is bonding with your daughter - your daughter is her special person. Why do you feel they should be separated? I think it is very sweet - and it's why many people get golden retrievers, because they are such love bugs. 

The desire to throw dogs outside and call it "good for them" is nonsense. 

You should not leave dogs outside when you are not home. Not safe for them.


----------



## iheartmygoldens (May 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your very kind comments, very helpful. its good to know that there are other owners out their that have a dog like mine  We dont mind having her inside its just guests that come over complain that she should be outside, and also our vet but im going to listen to you all. She's very protective of my daughter she wont let you hug her or touch anything of my daughters things if you do she growls and then takes back what is hers to her bed, she is always in her room its very cute but worrying if something does ever happen to my daughter how would she be? Just want the best for our girl. Thankyou for all your help very thankful


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

iheartmygoldens said:


> Thank you all for your very kind comments, very helpful. its good to know that there are other owners out their that have a dog like mine  We dont mind having her inside its just guests that come over complain that she should be outside, and also our vet but im going to listen to you all. She's very protective of my daughter she wont let you hug her or touch anything of my daughters things if you do she growls and then takes back what is hers to her bed, she is always in her room its very cute but worrying if something does ever happen to my daughter how would she be? Just want the best for our girl. Thankyou for all your help very thankful


If a guest comes over to MY home and complains that MY dog should be outside, that guest can see himself out.  Goldens belong inside with their families so you are already doing what's best for her. 

It sounds like your dog may be guarding your daughter. Hopefully someone will have advice about that. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah your dog just wants to be with his family. I wouldn't leave him outside alone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*



iheartmygoldens said:


> hi i own a 3 year old golden retriever. She has always been a very anxious doggie. But im a bit worried for her as she hardly ever wants to go outside, she only goes out to do her business and then as soon as she's done she scratches the door down to get back inside. We have tried many things like new toys to play with out their, food treats, and we got told to buy another dog for company and hasn't worked either. We then found a Dog trainer that deals with anxious dogs but she ended up giving up on us because she was just to difficult for her. We dont mind that she is a house dog but we would like her to be outside more like when we aren't home or even outside most of the day then come inside at night. But she would never allow that to happen. Its very frustrating as i dont know if its good for her to be inside? does anyone else have indoor goldens? and also she loves my daughter very much she will never leave her sight and She has to sleep in her room only. we have tried to block her room but no she wreaked our wall just to get into her room, we are lost what to do any help would be great thank you heaps


We have a Golden and a Samoyed and they are both completely indoor dogs!
In my opinion, it isn't safe to leave a dog outside, unless you are out there, too!
Our dogs go out to use the bathroom or to run around a bit, and Ken and I are always out here with them-otherwise they are inside with us, where they want to be.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

iheartmygoldens said:


> Thank you all for your very kind comments, very helpful. its good to know that there are other owners out their that have a dog like mine  We dont mind having her inside its just guests that come over complain that she should be outside, and also our vet but im going to listen to you all. She's very protective of my daughter she wont let you hug her or touch anything of my daughters things if you do she growls and then takes back what is hers to her bed, she is always in her room its very cute but worrying if something does ever happen to my daughter how would she be? Just want the best for our girl. Thankyou for all your help very thankful


Your guests need to remember their manners when they are visiting somebody else's home. 

We do keep our dogs out of the way (baby gates go up) when we have visitors, because 3 dogs in a house can be overwhelming to people who are not used to dogs. BUT, they would get the short and quick response if they made any dog care suggestions. 

The growling and turfing over your daughter, daughter's room, daughter's things is concerning. To me it indicates some level of anxiety that should be addressed by a behaviorist or a trainer, hopefully somebody whose answer to everything isn't turning the dog outside. 

I'm hoping that what you are seeing is about the same we saw with our first golden. His first few months were spent outside (we were idiots) and then we gradually let him stay in our garage, in the basement, and finally our bedrooms. During the day he would follow my oldest sister around, wherever she went. And he wanted to be in her room at night. When we would take him by the collar and pull him out of the room, he would growl and snarl because he associated being taken away from my sister with being put outside alone. I'm sure that was what was going on in his sad little head. 

Over time we got help on him from a trainer - which helped ease some of the reactive quirks. And of course the rest of his life he slept in my room and bonded a bit more with me. He still had resource guarding issues and liked to complain (growling under his breath while storming off) when we told him to get off furniture or go down to my room, or whatnot. Those behaviors NEVER went away completely, but they were managed and he was never a bite or attack threat. And overall - this was manageable once we realized what was going on and knew that this was "him". 

And I guess as an aside - our "Growing" experiences with that first guy and the shame over us keeping him outside between 3 months and 7 months - it digs like a knife and it's why I'm so emphatic about dogs belonging inside the home with their people. That dog with everything we went through with him, taught us how to be dog people.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

In my house my dogs come first. If someone comes over and they don't like dogs or don't appreciate dog hair on their black pants, not my problem. This is my dogs' home and that's how we treat it. I do have friends that don't care for dogs, if I want to see them I go to their house. My dogs are the priority and as long as they have manners I really don't care what visitors would prefer I do with the dogs.
Well.... there was that one time when the pastor and his wife was here and Bentley came running out of the bathroom with DH's underwear on his head and jumped on the pastors wife's lap, but that's a whole other story


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> In my house my dogs come first. If someone comes over and they don't like dogs or don't appreciate dog hair on their black pants, not my problem. This is my dogs' home and that's how we treat it. I do have friends that don't care for dogs, if I want to see them I go to their house. My dogs are the priority and as long as they have manners I really don't care what visitors would prefer I do with the dogs.
> Well.... there was that one time when the pastor and his wife was here and Bentley came running out of the bathroom with DH's underwear on his head and jumped on the pastors wife's lap, but that's a whole other story


It's called FURniture. Right? Lol!!! The same applies to our house. Though, to be fair, I do make Bear behave himself. We're not 100% on greetings but once his excitement wears down he has to go "settle" on his "mat/bed/etc". 

We have lint rollers for people who don't like being furry. Me? I cannot tell I am furry anymore unless it ends up in my mouth. 

To the OP - I find everyone has an opinion about everything you do. It doesn't mean they are right or that you have to listen to them. We do what is best for our specific dogs and our specific situation, based on what we feel is best. For my household, that means Bear stays inside unless we are out together or for the quick potty break. We find he is happiest when he can either see or hear both my DH and I. Though he is more protective of me. The growling over your daughters things concerns me. It sounds like your dog feels your daughter is her possession (?) or something. There are quite a few opinions on resource guarding and why it comes up and how to correct it ---- but for this specific situation, I recommend you see an animal behaviorist. Not just a trainer but an actually doctor in animal behavior. 

Good luck!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My guy isn't an anxious dog but doesn't like being outdoors without us. Goldens like being with their people. If we're out and I go in for a drink or phone call, he's always waiting at the door.


----------



## Treatpouch (Apr 26, 2013)

I think your dog just doesn't want to be left alone outside. If your dog had a fear of being outside when you are with them in the yard, then that is a different matter.


----------

